# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHighDef



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Only Love for the Game* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (32-31) (13-18 on road) @ Philadelphia 76ers (32-33) (18-13 at home) 









Wachovia Center, Saturday March 19th, 2005
Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN / WGN Superstation / NBATVHighDef*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS*

*VS* 





































*Georgetown-6'-IVERSON <> Arizona-6'6-IGUODALA <> Creighton-6'7-KORVER <> Michigan-6'10-WEBBER <> Seton Hall-6'11-DALEMBERT*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

a race to the finish! we simply MUST WIN this game. 

eddy: please _suck it up_ man! it's called *playing through the pain!*

http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Cnf.html


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Eddy needs to f'in play


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

We need Eddy back for this game, if he plays we definetely have a chance.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I hope pike gets pargo's minutes tonight... I never want to see that guy on the floor again


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Is Hinrich not playing today? Or did he come off the bench last night as well?

I think we have a shot in this game. The Sixers don't impress me despite turning it around a bit as of late.

Is the game on CSN AND WGN? Or is that CSN Philly?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



UMfan83 said:


> Is Hinrich not playing today? Or did he come off the bench last night as well?
> 
> I think we have a shot in this game. The Sixers don't impress me despite turning it around a bit as of late.
> 
> Is the game on CSN AND WGN? Or is that CSN Philly?


Check his stats last night. He played very well.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> a race to the finish! we simply MUST WIN this game.
> 
> eddy: please _suck it up_ man! it's called *playing through the pain!*
> 
> http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Cnf.html


Yeah , it's a must in the worst way.

Though I think without Eddy and Deng we're gonna lose this one in th worst way...

Phily By 20

CWeb finds his touch against no other than our beloved Bulls with 25

AI scortches us with 38

Ben with 28 won't be enough


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

they have been targeting deng for a monday return against the hawks, so i don't expect him to be ready tonight. it will be a huge boost to get him back. 


eddy on the other hand just needs to *suck it up*. 

according to the papers and to red kerr last night in the intro to the game, kirk had a "shot" of some type that allowed him to play. i guess eddy is afraid of needles.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> they have been targeting deng for a monday return against the hawks, so i don't expect him to be ready tonight. it will be a huge boost to get him back.
> 
> 
> eddy on the other hand just needs to *suck it up*.
> ...



Hinrich should take this shot before every game because it obviously helped him with HIS shot...


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I say we lose this one. I hate to be negative but after watching yesterday's game there really isnt much to be positive about.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

We're due for a win.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

According to myBulls...


Guard 21 Chris Duhon 6-1 | 185
Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190
Forward 5 Andres Nocioni 6-7 | 225
Forward 24 Othella Harrington 6-9 | 235
Center 34 Antonio Davis 6-9 | 245


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*










88










82


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Who knows how badly Eddy was hurt. But we really need him to win this very important game.

CHi 100
Phil 97


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

We WON'T win this game...

Philly NEEDS this game, they desperately wanna be .500. Too bad their win will move us into the 8th seed.

There's a GREAT possiblity that we won't make the playoffs with the way Jersey, Philly & Indiana has been playing as of late.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

IMO, we have about 25% chances to win this game, however I prefer to see the following starters:

Kirk
Ben
Nocioni
Chandler
Eddy

…and let them be on the floor not less than 30 minutes.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I say they shock us all tonight and pull out the win.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I just received my new Tyson Chandler jersey in the mail today, which I will be wearing tonight for luck, so I don't see how we lose.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Anyone have an audio link for this one? I've been away from home and have missed our great disappearing act this week.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

according to yahoo curry won't start,i do not know if he'll come off the bench


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

It's on wgn... you won't have a tv?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bullsville said:


> I just received my new Tyson Chandler jersey in the mail today, which I will be wearing tonight for luck, so I don't see how we lose.



cool, one of those swingmans or what?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



rwj333 said:


> It's on wgn... you won't have a tv?


Again, I'm away from home, and my host does not have cable.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ballafromthenorth said:


> cool, one of those swingmans or what?


It's the black jersey, replica not 'authentic', I saw it on ESPN's shop just screwing around one night. It was regular $49.99 on sale for $19.99 and I couldn't turn down 60% off.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

according to neil funk webber is out for tonight's game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

We're gonna win this. *****es.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> according to neil funk webber is out for tonight's game


That might help!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

well I get this game on superstation.. so I won't be around, but webber apparently isnt playing?? big bad rodney rogers in his place.. that should at least be entertaining.. hopefully he doesn't destroy us though..


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Yikes - blk by Delembert - he had 5 blks against us not long ago.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Rogers - CWeb replacement picked up 2 quick fouls?!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Woah....3 tight calls on the 76ers to start off this game. We're getting RESPECT, and that too on the road.

Bulls up 6-0.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Who is the sleepy voiced color guy? He is the more boring commentator I have ever heard. Does he do all the Bulls games or just the WGN ones?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

8-0 start , keep it pumping , don't fall asleep bullies


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Othella off to a great start. 3-3, 6 pts.

Bulls up 8-2


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

according to nba tv eddy is starting. says the graphic. moments earlier they said he was a scratch. 

got the sixer feed on nba tv and i see:

duhon
hinrich
nocioni
harrington
davis


geez. get a producer! 


_is eddy going to play?_


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Who is the sleepy voiced color guy? He is the more boring commentator I have ever heard. Does he do all the Bulls games or just the WGN ones?


He does ALL the games. And yeah, he's pretty bad.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Backcourt ain't hitting again - on the long run , it won't work!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Technical on Noce?! :curse:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tech on Chapu??!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Othella aggressive tonight! keep it going.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce blew the point blank layup on Duhon's perfect feed. We luckily got the board and drew a foul.

11-7 Bulls


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

bullet said:


> Tech on Chapu??!


yes for elbowing korver :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OH drains another mid-range jumper. He's 4-5, 8 pts.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice hustle by Kirk after turning it over. 

2 straight TO's by the 76ers.

15-9 Bulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

All our points by our Big vets.

Gaurds must start hitting for us to go anywhere , and OH has 2 pf already.

I think we'll see Reiner playing tonight.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Iggy with the alley oop


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I cant wait for Deng to come back. Nocioni is not starter material.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon looks horrible on O. He's turning into a liability with our already-limited O.

17-15 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And now TC with his 2nd PF :sigh:. Reiner checks in for him :uhoh:

Technical on TC now :curse:


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

bullet said:


> All our points by our Big vets.
> 
> Gaurds must start hitting for us to go anywhere , and OH has 2 pf already.
> 
> I think we'll see Reiner playing tonight.


We have a Reiner sighting.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

tech on tyson


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Another Tech - on Tyson , 2pf.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Enough with the Rasheed Wallace impressions Tyson.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Reiner da man.

Phily already with 10 ft (made 9) and us - only 2 (made 1)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

12-2 FT differential in Philadelphia's favor. Same story every night.

Gordon makes his first shot. Hopefully he gets out of his funk tonight.

21-20 Bulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullet said:


> Reiner da man.
> 
> Phily already with 10 ft (made 9) and us - only 2 (made 1)


Make it 12 - disgusting.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW he just went by 3 guyz as if they weren't even there. Worse, we foul him after he makes the basket 

Tie game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Well if Hinrich gets frustrated by his shooting tonight, he can kick the photographer.

AI just got an airball and a technical.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

AI with 13 already - but if we stop the rest we're fine . although AI can go to 50 in this pace.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Technical on AI 

Refs don't bail him out for once and he starts bit*hing.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tech on AI - his 3rd - can we get the 4th from him soon , it would kill Phily's offense.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich makes a 3! He's shooting well this qtr.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk for 3!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, a little too many 3's there, Kirk. Attack the basket.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Does anyone know how many PF AI has???


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Nice pull up 3 attempt there Jamal...I mean Kirk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What was that, Ben? 

27-25 Bulls after 1.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

bullet said:


> Does anyone know how many PF AI has???



1pf and 1 tech


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

bullet said:


> Does anyone know how many PF AI has???


He's got 1.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

It's so dam frustrating.

Sixers have been 17 times at the line while we were only 5 times.

Skiles - what happenned to smart(er) fouls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man tough shot by Othella. He's still HOT.

29-28 Bulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> He's got 1.


Didn't he have a tech as well??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's taking such AWFUL shots.

Our outside shooting is just garbage.

30-29 76ers


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Othella possessed - how long will it continue for us , we must get backcourt scoring!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Finally Ben


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon, Kirk! He's now missed 4 straight after making that 3.

Ben's got it going a little.

37-36 Bulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk 3-10 already , slow down buddy!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu , Tyson and Du gotta give some offense - not much , but they gotta be decent if we wanna win. Unless Pargo or Pike wanna step up.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

bullet said:


> Chapu , Tyson and Du gotta give some offense - not much , but they gotta be decent if we wanna win. Unless Pargo or Pike wanna step up.


Duhon has to be the worst starter in the league as far as scoring is concerned. He only averages 5 pts and that too on terrible percentage.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben dribbles it off his foot :sigh:. Two straight turnovers by him.

But drains a 3 on our next posession. He's made 3 straight shots now.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Duhon has to be the worst starter in the league as far as scoring is concerned. He only averages 5 pts and that too on terrible percentage.


Ira Newble would be a contender too.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AI is straight up schooling us. 

44-41 76ers.

Timeout Bulls.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

AI 21 points , and it ain't half yet.

Delembert with 9 rbds already , and 9 points. DD before halftime??

Yuk. 2 man punch is killing us.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Did we just have 3 offensive rbds last possetion??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Woah....Kirk misses, off. rebound, Pike misses, off. rebound, Ben misses, off. rebound, and then finally Pike knocks down a 3!

48-44 76ers


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben, Kirk and Piatowski are a combined 8-27 :sour:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*FT Attempts:*

Philadelphia 23
Bulls 9


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Phily 23 ft's

Bulls 9

Bulls 0.35 fg%


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

55-47 76ers at the half.

AI has flat out owned us so far.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wut the **** was that Hinrich... Jesus Christ.... didn't know Jamal was back on the team. He is shooting 25 percent. 3-12


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

One thing is sure - we won't win shooting 0.34% .

And we gotta male smarter fouls - Sixers 25 ft attempts is way to many!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Future said:


> Wut the **** was that Hinrich... Jesus Christ.... didn't know Jamal was back on the team. He is shooting 25 percent. 3-12


He usually follows a good shooting night with AT LEAST 5 horrible ones. I guess today qualifies as the 1st one. Get ready for 4 more.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

well the officiating has taken the Bulls to a perimeter game, Our Bigs were taken out after they were kicking butt early...and the Bulls, especially,aren't equipped for that at all. Who would be?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

AI has 25 points- but he's taken 14 FGA, 12 FTA and has 6 TO, so he hasn't been terribly efficient about it. If we can quit fouling him quite so much but keep forcing him into TOs, we've got a chance.

IF Pike hits a few 3's, he's had 6 pretty good looks and only one make. IF Kirk doesn't go 3-12 again, he has taken a few horrible shots. And IF Othella stays hot and out of foul trouble AND the guards keep getting him the ball. He has 8 FGA in only 11 minutes, he's going to have to give us 20 tonight. He and AD are a combined 9-14 from the field, the rest of the team is *8-36 (22.2%)*. 

Nocioni is 0-4, but at least he has 4 reb, 3 ast and no TO.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

KIrk is laboring too. he's not moving well. And they are free to harass Ben (who can't handle it) and the guards, because the Bulls don't have the liberty of playing in the post, even to their capability such as it is.

and AI is putting the pressure on with help from his buddies the whistles and no calls


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

I can't watch the game today. Who has had the main responsibility for (trying) to guard Iverson -- Duhon or Hinrich?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

What's up with Curry being MIA again? I'm speechless, its the stretch run and this game is important and you cant go again.

As for the game its not looking good. Lots of fouls and poor shooting arent doing us any favors.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

bullsville said:


> AI has 25 points- but he's taken 13 FGA, 12 FTA and has 6 TO, so he hasn't been terribly efficient about it. If we can quit fouling him quite so much but keep forcing him into TOs, we've got a chance.
> 
> IF Pike hits a few 3's, he's had 6 pretty good looks and only one make. IF Kirk doesn't go 3-12 again, he has taken a few horrible shots. And IF Othella stays hot and out of foul trouble AND the guards keep getting him the ball. He has 8 FGA in only 11 minutes, he's going to have to give us 20 tonight. He and AD are a combined 9-14 from the field, the rest of the team is *8-36 (22.2%)*.
> 
> Nocioni is 0-4, but at least he has 4 reb, 3 ast and no TO.


yeah, the Bulls are being forced out of their offense and rotation though. That makes it extra ugly, and rythmless


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I wonder if we can work out a sign-and-trade this summer of Eddy for Dalembert?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Our last 4 games fg% :

0.344
0.393
0.387
0.377

Tonight - 0.34 , if we do not hit , we have no chance.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk with quick 4!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hinrich with a pretty drive through the lane. He should do that a lot more often, and has been trying to this game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk on fire.

Hope it does'nt mean he'll miss 10 now...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Igoudala's oop was nice. (sorry just got back)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Hinrich with a pretty drive through the lane. He should do that a lot more often, and has been trying to this game.


Yup , especially when his J ain't falling!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

not goaltending?

not offensive basket interference?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Iggy.

WOW


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Gotta love the NBATV commentary.

"AI + AI (long pause) algebraically speaking equals a flashy dunk."


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Iggy offensive board and dunk - again.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Harrington's jumper is money tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

OH with 20 and 6!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Complete Bull****. Kirk drives and they don't call the foul.

Worst call I've seen in a while.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How does Hinrich and/or Skiles not pick up a tech there?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

How was that not a foul? :curse:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

whoa.

even the sixers announcers said that was a b.s. call on kirk!


hinrich picks up the T!

mckie reached in. the officials blew the call. 

outrageous.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



hobojoe said:


> How does Hinrich and/or Skiles not pick up a tech there?


They just T'ed Hinrich up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

You asked for it, you got it.

Technical foul on Hinrich.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



rwj333 said:


> Complete Bull****. Kirk drives and they don't call the foul.
> 
> Worst call I've seen in a while.


Just think of the sonics game few days ago...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

That was such bull****..... how they give Allen Iverson all these gift fouls... but when Hinrich gets raped under the basket, they don't call it. Its ****in bull****. The NBA needs to fix this ****. For ****in real.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



hobojoe said:


> How does Hinrich and/or Skiles not pick up a tech there?


 Because it was a foul. And all the officials knew it.

edit: okay... never mind.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> How does Hinrich and/or Skiles not pick up a tech there?


 Nevermind, there it is. :biggrin:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



DaBullz said:


> You asked for it, you got it.
> 
> Technical foul on Hinrich.


well , if it stays close we might lose the game on Techs - 3rd already!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How the fu*k do these moronic refs even get a job? That Hinrich non-call was a F'N disgrace. Stupid fu*ks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

This game just doesn't make sense.

Reiner has played and we're not dominating.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Othella out with 4th pf.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



DaBullz said:


> This game just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Reiner has played and we're not dominating.


Never mind. I see Rodney Rogers is playing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tough shot by Kirk. Lets see if he shoots better now that he's pis*ed.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Ah damn we need to find a way to pull this out, big game.

Down 6, damnit.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our shot selection sucks. 

Back to Back 3pters by them look like daggers.

Refs have screwed us big time. Team looks frustrated out there.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

F**k - all the work coming back , and we get 2 3's in a row.

F**k again.

BTW - FU**


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Great, now Gordon isn't hitting anything. And Pike is absolutely playin like trash.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

nice play by chandler.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Future said:


> Great, now Gordon isn't hitting anything. And Pike is absolutely playin like trash.


Cuz he is

He's not a natural blonde either


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We can't shoot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



SausageKingofChicago said:


> Cuz he is
> 
> He's not a natural blonde either


He's not really polish, either?

:laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

4 point game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon finally makes a shot. We're just down 3, quite unbelievably.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Hinrich gets blocked. Recovers it and Duhon hits a huge 3.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon finally hits something!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Duhon taking the offensive foul. What a great play.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Harrington 

Just carrying us offensively all night long.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Tyson with a big block. Salmons gets owned.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Harrington
> 
> Just carrying us offensive all night long.


theres no way pax lets this guy walk this offseason..


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Bulls can take the lead? OMFG.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Such a GARBAGE shot by Kirk. 

AI luckily missed the layup. 

Gordon gets fouled.

We finally get to take the lead.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Hmmm, Boston only up 3 on Charlotte. I bet all of my points on Boston because the spread was only 3.5. 

That's not good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

7-0 run!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYYY.....we got the lead.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We have the lead again!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Harrington active. we need him to be. He's having a sensational game!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC's creating all sorts of havoc in the paint. Rejecting or altering everything.

Othella draws a foul. 

We're up 3!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gimme a F'N break. That is a horrendous call. Ben barely touched AI. Just BS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Well I hoped this game would go OT so there would be a postgame instead of an episode of Everybody loves Raymond.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Am I just being a homer, or are the officials being unusually unfair tonight? 

Skiles is sarcastically clapping his hands and saying "No Problem" after the latest foul.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben with a huge 3!

6 point lead!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Ben! 19 points for him. Iverson right back. 27 points for him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben for 3 on time!!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

bulls said:


> theres no way pax lets this guy walk this offseason..


If Yell wants to come back say Bye Bye


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

33-21 FT discrepancy.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> Am I just being a homer, or are the officials being unusually unfair tonight?


No your not 

Although I have heard others refer to you as Chicago's answer to Tommy Heinshon


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hinrich has 21-7-7. My fantasy team really needed it. Nice game by him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Hinrich 21pts.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AI is a lucky bit*h. Just throws his body like a whore all game long.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

AI has 30 points


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

81-80 Bulls


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> No your not
> 
> Although I have heard others refer to you as Chicago's answer to Tommy Heinshon


 Ah, well you can't please everyone. 

Ben and the rest of the team don't look in sync offensively. He's making passes but the other person isn't moving to get them. I'm not sure if it's his fault or theirs. They need to communicate better.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Wow. Larivee actually said "the Bulls lead by 1" instead of ya know.....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon Ben! U can't miss a wide open shot like that in the pros.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

ChiBulls2315 said:


> Wow. Larivee actually said "the Bulls lead by 1" instead of ya know.....


 the slimmest of margins?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben 

Cold!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Gordon heating up like a microwave?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

...Ben is so clutch. He just hit another big 3.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What A Huge Offensive Board By Du


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Dalembert with his 5th PF!


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> the slimmest of margins?



uke:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ad!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AD with a nice post move!

We're showing some good toughness.

86-82 Bulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben another 3 - Must Win!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

AD makes it a 4 point game.

Must win!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

McKie with a big trey.
1 pt game, 3:04 left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Ring it up! for Ben.

Previous play was idiotic giving it up to Tyson on the right wing. all isolated. What's he supposed to do with it? especially with only 5 secs on the shot clock? We are lucky Duhon got the Oreb.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're taking some incredibly stupid shots early in the clock. That jumper by Ben was WAYYY too quick.

Now Mckie hits a 3 on the other end :curse:

1 point lead only


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

yeah baby. offensive foul!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Offensive on AI!

HAHAHAHAHAHA for the first time in your career a call was against you OMG!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Duhon draws another amazing offensive foul.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Bang!
Down The Well It Goes For Duhon


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

How can Duhon be that open? Great shot! look at that bench.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AI crying like a baby again. He clearly pushed off Duhon. Nice call by the refs.

Duhon then drains the 3!

4 point lead!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

3du


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Dalembert cuts it to 2.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Dalembert is huge.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich with a hideous shot.
AD with a steal.
Then he double dribbles on the fast break, BS CALL HE DIDNT HAVE POSSESION!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

double dribble? WHAT??? He gave it up for Hinrich! WHAT????? he picked it up then dribbled.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

I don't want no one else shootin this ball after this timeout if his name ain't Ben Gordon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls Ball!

Now give the DAMN ball to Ben.

Our last offensive posession with Duhon and Kirk cluelessly handling the ball 

GIVE IT TO BEN!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



spongyfungy said:


> double dribble? WHAT??? He gave it up for Hinrich! WHAT????? he picked it up then dribbled.


It was a blatant double dribble. He was dribbling and picked the ball up with both hands, then dribbled again (just one bounce, though)


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

This is the wierdest game I've seen in a while. How are we up with all these calls against us?

I don't think AD had possession of the ball yet. I doubt the referree had a good angle or line of sight.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



DaBullz said:


> It was a blatant double dribble. He was dribbling and picked the ball up with both hands, then dribbled again (just one bounce, though)


He never controlled the ball.
If you just tap it out you can pick it up, then dribble.

He never possesed it to being with.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Huge Tip Ad!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Tyson With A Dagger And One!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Tyson!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Bahhhhhhhhhhhhh Tyson!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Tyson with the winning offensive rebound.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

AD AND TYSON WITH HUGE *** OFFENSIVE BOARDS!!! BULLS WIN!! **** YEa!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AD with the PUTBACK!

Then we get a stop, AND TYSON DUNKS IT!!!

YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

OFF. REBOUNDING BABY!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Dalembert fouled out, right?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Huge Win!! Huuuge!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

And Tyson.

W!

Finally.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Their "Playoff Payoff" is the fakest sounding promo I've heard in a while .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC nails the FT!

Duhon fouls AI. Chris, u gotta undersand u're not even allowed to breath on that bit*h. 

Anyway, WE WIN!!!

Take that, REFS.

Biggest WIN of the season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

<marquee bahavior=slide><FONT SIZE=1>bulls win</FONT></marquee>


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC was so HUGE in the 2nd half with his D. And then he made the ultimate clutch offensive play  :banana:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great win for us. This one was very important , for some air!


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: W


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

No Deng, no Curry - and we win. Gotta love that! :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice win. AD was crucial down the stretch and so was Chandler. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

KwaZulu said:


> No Deng, no Curry - and we win. Gotta love that! :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:



OH hell yeah!!! :cheers: :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The bigs stepped up. Heck everyone stepped up great game as we're battling for playoff positioning.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Othella put up some nice numbers too :cheers:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk 21 (but rediculous 8-25) , 8 boards , 9 asts , 3 stls , 1 blk

AI 31 (9-24) but redicolous 11 to's.

Othella was the X-faxtor for us tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Allen Iverson had *11 TURNOVERS.*


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Wow, Duhon was KEY to this victory.. clutch shooting and as good of D as you can expect on AI.. Great team effort, was fun to watch!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Duhon had 7 rebounds - wow :clap:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

S**T - Jazz were very close to stealing a game from Wizzards.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

<marquee behavior="slide"> YAY!!!! BULLS WIN!!!







YAY!!!!! YAY!!!! YAY!!!!! </marquee>


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

OFF-Topic
wizards win, 

I told yall the wizards, bulls, and cavs only win and lose together


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

BTW - we won despite shooting 0.374%. only cause Phily did even better with 0.355% :biggrin:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

I 'll take the win anyway :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

<marquee behavior=slide> *33 :rbanana: :rbanana:*</marquee>


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Back to 6th seed! 

and the best thing - we'll probably have Deng and Eddy back.

Next game - Hawks at home. A lttle 2 in a row won't hurt...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

after the loss last night, I said it was gut check time for the Bulls.

It's nice to know that they have a fairly resilient one. :biggrin:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

bullsville said:


> AI has 25 points- but he's taken 14 FGA, 12 FTA and has 6 TO, so he hasn't been terribly efficient about it. If we can quit fouling him quite so much but keep forcing him into TOs, we've got a chance.


In the 2nd half, AI was only 2-10, only got 4 FTA, and had 5 TO. That's simply incredible defense.



> IF Pike hits a few 3's, he's had 6 pretty good looks and only one make. IF Kirk doesn't go 3-12 again, he has taken a few horrible shots. And IF Othella stays hot and out of foul trouble AND the guards keep getting him the ball. He has 8 FGA in only 11 minutes, he's going to have to give us 20 tonight. He and AD are a combined 9-14 from the field, the rest of the team is *8-36 (22.2%)*.
> 
> Nocioni is 0-4, but at least he has 4 reb, 3 ast and no TO.


I don't think Pike played in the 2nd half. (EDIT: I take that back, he did play a little in the 2nd and missed his only shot.) But Kirk took the ball to the hole very well, and although he didn't shoot much better, he still came close to the triple-double. 21 pts, 9 ast (3 TO), 8 reb, 3 stl and 1 blk is the kind of game that makes the 8-25 shooting a *little* easier to swallow.

Othella gave us 4-7 shooting in 14 minutes, and wound up with a season-high 24. AD had a few big buckets, and the rebounding was outstanding- Philly only had 10 offensive rebounds to our 35 defensive boards.

Huge win, and more importantly it gave us the season tie-breaker over the Sixers 2 games to 1.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This team never ceases to amaze me. We regroup and come out fighting all of the time. 0-9 start we we come together as a team. 

We lose Deng and lose three in row, regroup and start to win. 

We lose Curry. We lose 4 in a row then regroup. 

We have done this all year long. Now my only hope is we become healthy for the playoffs.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- With the Eastern Conference playoff picture tightening up, the Chicago Bulls tightened up their defense. 

The Bulls limited Allen Iverson to six points in the second half and rallied in the fourth quarter for a 94-88 victory over the Philadelphia 76ers that snapped a four-game losing streak. 

Othella Harrington scored a season-high 24 points and rookie Ben Gordon added 22 for the Bulls (33-31), who opening some breathing room in the pursuit of their first postseason berth in seven years. 

Chicago did it with defense, limiting Philadelphia to 33 points in the second half. The Bulls frustrated Iverson, the NBA's leading scorer who produced 31 points but made just 9-of-24 shots and committed 11 turnovers, including a pair down the stretch. 

A 3-pointer by Gordon gave the Bulls the lead for good at 84-82 with 4:32 to play. Antonio Davis added a jump hook before a 3-pointer by Aaron McKie made it a one-point game with 3:06 left. 

Rookie Chris Duhon drew a charge from Iverson, then drilled a 3-pointer for an 89-85 edge at the 2:23 mark. A jumper by Samuel Dalembert halved the deficit, but Davis put home a miss by Gordon with 48 seconds remaining. 

Iverson raced upcourt and into the lane but lost the ball. The Bulls ran down the clock and Kirk Hinrich missed a 3-pointer that Tyson Chandler hammered home while drawing a foul. The three-point play sealed it at 94-87 with 11 seconds to play. 

In the second half, Chicago limited Philadelphia to 31 percent (10-of-36) shooting. Iverson, playing with a chip fracture in his left thumb, made just 2-of-10 shots after halftime as he was hounded by Duhon and Gordon. 

Hinrich had 21 points and nine assists for the Bulls, whose recent slump had them on the verge of being caught by the 76ers (32-34) for seventh place in the East. Instead, Chicago overcame the absence of injured leading scorer Eddy Curry (hamstring) and pulled into a tie for sixth with Indiana. 

Dalembert had 16 points and 17 rebounds and Marc Jackson added 11 and 13 for the Sixers, who had won two in a row but played without injured star forward Chris Webber (knee). _


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Only 8 for Ben in the 4th :biggrin:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Eddy is now our leading scorer over Kirk by .00808 pts/game.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

What a performance by the Baby Bulls. Their will to win, courage, and gut were checked out today, and they passed all tests in flying colors. Iverson was beating everyone of the dribble in the first half, but with some major adjustments, and tough play, we were able to shut him down for the most part. Our big men were quick to assist either Kirk or Duhon off the dribble, and we made every shot by the little man tough by contesting it. Many times, he was left to make tough decisions, which resulted in five turnovers. We were gritty, nasty and tough on defense. We played dirty, but this is our found identity - and we win that way.

Antonio Davis and Othella Harrington. One cannot say much more, and even Tyson Chandler. The amount of big bodies that we have is going to be huge come playoff time, especially in the East. We have a lot of depth, but now I'm just hoping that we can somehow find a way to get healthy quickly and get both Deng and Eddy back to their best ahead of time. Major kudos to Gordon and Hinrich, handling the game well, slashing, and finding open shots for their teammates. We didn't shoot the ball well, but did executed everything else to perfection.

God bless.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

bullet said:


> Only 8 for Ben in the 4th :biggrin:


Maybe he was tired, he did play 34 minutes and his season high of 35 came back in November. This was only the 8th time he's played 30+ minutes in 2005.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

I love this quote by Allen Iverson after the game. 

"Tonight was just a bad game, that's all,'' Iverson said. "That's it. *The calls weren't going our way* and I missed a lot of shots I normally make.''


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



rwj333 said:


> I love this quote by Allen Iverson after the game.
> 
> "Tonight was just a bad game, that's all,'' Iverson said. "That's it. *The calls weren't going our way* and I missed a lot of shots I normally make.''


Not quite "foot on our necks", but I'll take it.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Come on now, AI only got to the line 16 times, and the Sixers only had 36 FTA in all, AI is a *superstar*... the officials should have kept calling fouls until he made enough FTs to win the game.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

I went to the game, since it was in Philly. Great game. Can't believe Gordon is that good.

1. How come Hinrich doesn't actually look like a playmaker? I feel like a lot of his assists come from someone curling off a screen and him dishing to that shooter from the top of the key. To me, most of his assists came tonight simply because he dominates the ball.

He's a distributor, yes, but is he a CREATOR?

Also, although he has great form on his shot, they don't look close when they hit the rim. Maybe he needs an eye exam.

2. Gordon looks REALLY sharp. He actually stayed with AI a bit on defense, but AI is just way too fast. He's significantly faster than everyone on the court. It's like watching Raymond Felton play some plodding Div. II team. I couldn't understand that until I saw AI today.

And yet, nevertheless, Gordon had good body positioning, stayed low, fought through picks, and for the most part when AI called for an iso with Gordon, AI never torched him or even blew by him.

As for his shooting, well... I can't really say enough. He does have a certain calmness in his play, always having his feet set and with a pretty quick release, so that when his shots go down you get the feeling like he KNEW they were going to go down. Compare him with a Wally Szcerbiak, who has a quick release as well but his footwork is generally everywhere so that although he's got a great FG%, the shots always look a little frantic.

3. Chandler is really tall. Having a guy that tall is just freaky; it's easy to see why he gets so many defensive rebounds. When he's standing under the hoop and has his arms extended, he's like an umbrella. Everyone else is literally underneath his wingspan, and even if he can't secure a rebound, he at least always can give it a good swat in one direction or another, usually towards his teammates.

That said, he takes himself out of games with unnecessary fouls, like the technical.

4. We NEED to re-sign Othella Harrington. A sweet shooting PF is a luxury that this team can't afford to let go. He was 10 for 15 today, and looked like a star. A guy like Hinrich, who runs around a lot with the ball, needs a guy like Othella to dump it off to. 

Othella is everything that we want Curry to be, except he's about 3 inches shorter. If Curry had the short J and the footwork that big-O put on display tonight, he'd be truly unstoppable.

5. Um, where was Webber tonight?

6. Josh Davis looks real good, and Jim O'Brien likes giving him quality minutes. That makes them a little logjammed, even with AI at the 1, because Iggy plays 3, Korver plays 2/3, and McKie is still around, along with John Salmons. Maybe we can pick up Salmons on the cheap this offseason?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Webber had a bum leg.

And thanks for the eyewitness report, Showtyme.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Great win, and even without Curry. Very impressive, when is Deng coming back?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

Solid performance by the team. We moved the ball well on offense, and although we commited a lot of fouls on Iverson, I think we played great defense in the second half and helped out each other well. Many times, we forced Iverson to have to make quick decisions, resulting in 5 total turnovers. I think that Duhon was the key for us in guarding AI in the 4th quarter, and both Kirk and Gordon fighting hard through picks, and being the "maestro's" on offense was great. Although we weren't shooting well, we executed all the little things to perfection which should be a huge tribute to Scott Skiles. With such a young team, we've kept focus, fighting through horrible injuries, and snapped the losing streak against a "semi-hot" Sixers team.

Once cannot say enough for Othella Harrington and Antonio Davis. Their experience, toughness, skill to take the outside jumpers for a big men do not come as often as they once did in the NBA. Both stepped up to the challenge, and I feel blessed to have as many big bodies to spare us in terms of our depth chart in the playoffs.

Don't look now, but we might be pushing past Cleveland.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*

I posted this over in the Sixers forum, and I guess I should post it here as well:

The worst thing about this game is that the Bulls seemed to be coasting through the whole thing. I'm sure we missed Chris Webber, but the Bulls were missing both Eddy Curry and Luol Deng. The defense was terrible often this year, but in this game it was completely atrocious so many times guys were getting beat off the dribble easily leaving Dalembert having to defend two guys. I actually think Sammy had a good game, his jumper was falling, he had a couple blocks a 16, 17 night but he needed help defensively.

There's no excuse for Kirk Hinrich to be blowing by everyone we put on him, Hinrich put the ball on the floor and took one step and he was beyond the defender.. I don't care if it was Iverson, Korver, Iguodala, McKie, Hinrich is not that fast. I wouldn't blame O'Brien for Korver's lack of shots, the Bulls had a great idea of how to stop Kyle Korver, put Hinrich on him, Korver couldn't even get away for his shot once, and often left a player in the paint stranded because he couldn't bail them out.

Othella Harrington was just balling out there too, he was the best Hoya on the floor last night. The defense had no idea how to handle it, because we faced a team where both big men are capable of hitting jumpers, and that's where they both did most of their damage.

Josh Davis got time in this one, and it was one of those things that pissed me off, he's the worst player on the team, maybe even the worst in the league yet he's making a paycheck and getting minutes over Matt Barnes and Michael Bradley. I know Bradley's a stiff, but Barnes can play.. what sucks about all of this is that we all know Barnes is going to end up back in Sacramento next season and he's going to produce.

Also, if Iverson's going to play the way he played in the fourth quarter, he might as well sit out these games and let his thumb heal. 11 TOs, I can't even remember how many came in the fourth, and not many of them were because of the thumb a lot were simply bad decisions. If Iverson was any other player, he would've been ejected with his second tech after falling over the ground pouting, he was completely out of control in the fourth quarter and that's a huge reason why we lost.

The worst thing about this loss is that the Bulls didn't even play good, Gordon had a good game but it wasn't a Ben Gordon night he had a quiet good night.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



Showtyme said:


> 1. How come Hinrich doesn't actually look like a playmaker? I feel like a lot of his assists come from someone curling off a screen and him dishing to that shooter from the top of the key. To me, most of his assists came tonight simply because he dominates the ball.
> 
> He's a distributor, yes, but is he a CREATOR?


Maybe if he did an attractive little crawsover dribble before his effective pass then he would look like a creator? He can dominate the ball all he wants at a 9:3 assist to turnover ratio. If the offense is working, then the flow of the game should create the openings, correct passes should be made, and no one looks like their "creating". Compare how Kirk looked to how AI looked. Does Philly have an offense? To me, it looked like AI "created" everything. That is either a coaches dream or a coaches nightmare. "Give the ball to Allen and then watch for a pass or get the board, meanwhile Iverson will jump into as many defenders as possible to create imaginary fouls to keep this game close".

Don't get me wrong, every team needs a couple of guys who can "create" their own shot when the defense shuts down the program, but most of "creating" should be a matter of "distributing" to the open man.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

For this offseason:

I like to resign the Big O, since we have his bird rights. I know that Duhon wants to stay, and we will likely go after him. But, I would love to offer the MLE to Kyle Korver. I know Korver plays the same position as Deng and Nocioni, but I would think he can play some of the 2. This kid can shoot the lights out. Imagine the spacing on the court with him, Ben, and Eddy on the floor. It be hard to double team Eddy, or when Ben drives, he can kick it out to Kyle.

Any inputs?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> For this offseason:
> 
> I like to resign the Big O, since we have his bird rights. I know that Duhon wants to stay, and we will likely go after him. But, I would love to offer the MLE to Kyle Korver. I know Korver plays the same position as Deng and Nocioni, but I would think he can play some of the 2. This kid can shoot the lights out. Imagine the spacing on the court with him, Ben, and Eddy on the floor. It be hard to double team Eddy, or when Ben drives, he can kick it out to Kyle.
> 
> Any inputs?


If we sign Korver to an offer sheet, our MLE is tied up for 15 days while the Sixers decide whether or not they want to match. That would be a horrible idea IMHO, the Sixers would make out big-time as they would be able to keep Korver. Now if we could work out a sign-and-trade of Eddy for Korver and Dalembert, that would be a perfect deal for us IMO.

And while Korver is much younger than Pike, they are currently shooting the exact same percentage on 3's, so I fail to see how Korver would help spread the floor any better than Pike? Plus, if you watch the games, you'll see that most teams aren't doubling Eddy very much at all because he isn't that efficient at scoring one-on-one in the low post.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



Wynn said:


> Maybe if he did an attractive little crawsover dribble before his effective pass then he would look like a creator? He can dominate the ball all he wants at a 9:3 assist to turnover ratio. If the offense is working, then the flow of the game should create the openings, correct passes should be made, and no one looks like their "creating". Compare how Kirk looked to how AI looked. Does Philly have an offense? To me, it looked like AI "created" everything. That is either a coaches dream or a coaches nightmare. "Give the ball to Allen and then watch for a pass or get the board, meanwhile Iverson will jump into as many defenders as possible to create imaginary fouls to keep this game close".
> 
> Don't get me wrong, every team needs a couple of guys who can "create" their own shot when the defense shuts down the program, but most of "creating" should be a matter of "distributing" to the open man.


I agree with most of what you say here. I think my only question was that Hinrich was supposed to be like a coach on the court. When I look at the Bulls, and then I look at a team like San Antonio or Sacramento, it makes me wonder about what our playbook looks like.

Defensively, I have to say, we have a serious defense that picks up guys off screens and flows well in the progression of a play from the beginning of the 24 seconds to getting the defensive rebound. But offensively, there's just a couple guys that dominate the ball, then they find a matchup where they can score. O was the guy; Eddy is the guy on other nights. 

Nocioni was the only guy making an effort to set screens. I like the way he plays, although I wish he had a little more polish and talent to go with his enthusiasm. But he lacks no heart or energy... as he gets more integrated with the team, his contributions will exponentially increase.

But anyway. A big part of why KH dominated the ball is because I guess he's trying to play like a true SG. Of course, when it's Hinrich and Gordon, then he goes back to being the PG.

I just didn't see the coach-on-the-floor, "pure point" kind of reputation he seems to have. Somehow I expected Hinrich to be like a John Stockton.

On TV, even, he looks more like that kind of guard.

I dunno... that just really struck me as I was watching yesterday. Hinrich is a real player, no doubt, but he didn't have the look of even the guy I saw last year. Or, I thought I saw last year.

Maybe he's in a mini-slump. For March, his scoring is down a little bit (14.6), and he's shooting a nasty 35% over those 11 games, as well as a significantly lower than usual 5.6 apg.

Just my jumble of thoughts.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> I posted this over in the Sixers forum, and I guess I should post it here as well:
> 
> Josh Davis got time in this one, and it was one of those things that pissed me off, he's the worst player on the team, maybe even the worst in the league yet he's making a paycheck and getting minutes over Matt Barnes and Michael Bradley. I know Bradley's a stiff, but Barnes can play.. what sucks about all of this is that we all know Barnes is going to end up back in Sacramento next season and he's going to produce.


Funny you say that, because Josh Davis seemed like a fan favorite. I was sitting around some season ticket holders and they were all cheering Josh Davis, claiming he can sink the three-pointer and using his length to play decent defense. But he definitely was the worst player on the court, other than when Jared Reiner was there.



> The worst thing about this loss is that the Bulls didn't even play good, Gordon had a good game but it wasn't a Ben Gordon night he had a quiet good night.


Funny you say that, I think Gordon was the true Sixer-killer. His shot looked awesome, he got to the free throw line, and he played quality defense on AI... not shut-down defense but he was active enough to not get burned particularly badly by the quickest guard in the league.

I agree with you, it was a pretty ugly game. Both teams shot under 37%, it was sort of a race to the bottom. But with no Webber, the Sixers are sort of sunk; you traded most of your depth to get Webber. Last night's game would have been very different if you had even one of Kenny Thomas, Corliss Williamson, or Brian Skinner around. To have all three gone, and the guy you traded them for... that's tough.

Brian Skinner, by the way, is playing the greatest basketball of his life in Sac-town, better than he was on the Bucks: 9.8, 9.1, 1.2 steals, 2.4 blocks a night. Ridiculous.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



Showtyme said:


> 1. How come Hinrich doesn't actually look like a playmaker? I feel like a lot of his assists come from someone curling off a screen and him dishing to that shooter from the top of the key. To me, most of his assists came tonight simply because he dominates the ball.
> 
> He's a distributor, yes, but is he a CREATOR?


According to raw data, he is.

Assist analysis from 82games.com classifies dimes as "3PT", "jump", "close" and "dunk". Previous discussion in this forum on this subject has maintained that the general criteria for being "creative" is the "close" and "dunk" assists, and that a player with these types of assists is generally more effective than one who garners a larger amount of "3PT" and "jump" assists. While far from conclusive, the numbers for "close" and "dunk" assists for the top 10 assist-per-game men in the NBA are worth mentioning:

1. Steve Nash: 47.0% "close" assist rate
2. Brevin Knight: 36.6%
3. Stephon Marbury: 25.9%
4. Jason Kidd: 36.5% 
5. Allen Iverson: 45.0%
6. LeBron James: 43.1%
7. Dwyane Wade: 41.1%
8. Steve Francis: 47.5%
9. Rafer Alston: 27.1%
10. Kirk Hinrich: 40.8%

So, in order of close-assist proficiency, the list becomes:

1. Steve Francis
2. Steve Nash
3. Allen Iverson
4. LeBron James
5. Dwyane Wade
*6. Kirk Hinrich*
7. Brevin Knight
8. Jason Kidd
9. Rafer Alston
10. Stephon Marbury

I think that the lack of flash in Hinrich's game is often misinterpreted as a lack of creativity or effectiveness.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CSN/WGN Superstation/NBATVHig*



VincentVega said:


> According to raw data, he is.
> 
> Assist analysis from 82games.com classifies dimes as "3PT", "jump", "close" and "dunk". Previous discussion in this forum on this subject has maintained that the general criteria for being "creative" is the "close" and "dunk" assists, and that a player with these types of assists is generally more effective than one who garners a larger amount of "3PT" and "jump" assists. While far from conclusive, the numbers for "close" and "dunk" assists for the top 10 assist-per-game men in the NBA are worth mentioning:
> 
> ...


Stockton could get his offense going without any flash. Even without any flash, it was pretty clear that the offense was moving with him in the game because they would get opportunities. 

You can't really confuse flash for a lack of creativity because flash is something extra performed within an individual's game ala Pistol Pete with his revolution of his arm over and under the ball and slapping it. That's noticeable, and that's all him. Most of us know that an extra dribble ala Jamal behind the legs isn't going to create anything.

With creativity, you see if the other players actually get opportunities or not instigated by the one player. For whatever reason, I have not seen Kirk constantly create opportunities for other players (but I do enjoy his shot when it's on). He seems to dump it off inside like he wants to get rid of it rather than drive in and give to an open man. 

Why would he be doing this ?

Perhaps that's residue from last year's mentality of the younger players to not screw up. Or maybe it's because Skiles' system puts him in a bad position as shooting guard.

As for interpreting this stat, I realize Kirk wasn't good at this last year (or was he ?) as people claimed that most of his assists were passes to Jamal, our leading scorer. Why ? Probably because, he didn't have much else to rely on.

This year, his passes have gone all over the place, to Ben Gordon or Eddy Curry, mostly the big guys. Unlike in past years, being aggressive and driving in hasn't been a problem and hence more inside shots.

Two problems I have with the stat are:

1) The scorers are close to the basket but the stat doesn't say if there's anyone defending the scorer. It seems to be more indicative of who has a good 3, 4, and 5. 

2) It seems like they lump the dunk and close shots together. A dunk is usually more uncontested than a close shot.


----------

